# Jessie's 125g



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

125 gallon, AGA standard tank
Fluval 404 & Rena Filstar Xp1
8x 39 watt T5HO 6500k & 10,000K
ADA Aquasoil, Pea Gravel, Flourite, Playground Sand
Occasional dose of Flourish Excel and Flourish Iron
Root tabs

Flora:
Jungle Val
Anubias nana
Nymphea lotus
Echinodorus rubin
Echinodorus parviflorus var tropica
Echinodorus ozelot
Cryptocoryne wendtii "bronze," "Green," "Mi Oya"
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne cordata

Fauna:
Denison Barbs
Herberaxelrodi rainbows
Boesmani rainbows
Praecox rainbows
Threadfin rainbows
Clown loaches
Emperor Tetra
Gold Tetra
Diamond Tetra
Farlowella acus

This tank is extremely low maintenance and currently does not have any CO2. The animals are happy, I do a 50% water change once a week and let it be.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Jessie you know how to grow plants it is obvious so the best critique I can give you is to learn how to use your plants efficiently small, medium large planting can improve the look of any layout by making it look deeper.
It seem to me that your planting starts much too close to the middle of the tanks leaving an open foreground which I assume you did this intentionally one thing that may help to define the space are plant groups or could be rocks of different sizes, also small to medium plants in between them will give you a better 3D look from the front of the tank and will also help to break that 6 ft long line of plants creating a more natural.
Your fish look happy and the tank looks clean; good work.

Originality 5	
Cleanliness 20 
Composition 10
Difficulty 5


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you!

I wish I could submit a photo of the tank as it looks now; my crypts and lotus have grown in considerably, providing more size-variety like you mentioned. I do appreciate your input and advice - I do admit this tank is pretty much thrown together


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 11
Cleanliness 22
Composition 16
Difficulty 8


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Superb plants, excellent use of everything. Really nice photography. Tank looks very inviting.

Originality 18
Cleanliness 19
Composition 22
Difficulty 23


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

TOTAL SCORE

Originality - 34
Cleanliness - 61
Composition - 48
Difficulty - 36

Total Score - 179


----------



## albirdy (Jun 12, 2010)

wow; i'm amazed. i think this is a great example where beautiful aquascaping meets great interior design. good job on both. i love how the stand matches so well the flooring. Good use of jungle val and the rubin as the focal. it has great coloration.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW. Very sweet looking aquarium. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ICgalaxy (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice tank


----------

